# معلومات عامة حول هندسة الاتصالات



## واحد من هالناس (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
***​ 
أنا طالب في ثالث ثانوي 
في السعودية​ 
وودي أعرف معلومات عامة عن هندسة الاتصالات من حيث:​ 
1) أماكن عمل مهندسي الاتصالات وفرص عملهم بمدينة معينة (مثلا مدينة جدة)​ 
يعني هل عمل المهندس الاتصالات في الإشراف على تركيب الأبراج وصيانتها فقط​ 
2)وبالنسبة لطبيعة العمل​ 

3) وصعوبة الدراسة​ 

4)وأيضا بالنسبة للرواتب ​ 


وبالنسبة لفرص العمل فأنا غير سعودي فهل هناك فرق بين السعودي وغير السعودي من حيث التوظيف؟؟​ 
واعذروني على طريقة تفكيري وأسئلتي ولكن هذا مستقبل وعلي أن أعرف ميزات وعيوب حول هذا التخصص
​ 
والله يجزاكم خير وإن شاء الله ما تقصرون معي​


----------



## واحد من هالناس (19 يناير 2010)

ما حد عنده جواب

لا تبخلون علينا


----------



## Ahmed Adel (20 يناير 2010)

أماكن العمل: شركات اتصالات المحمول وكل المؤسسات التى تخدم عمل الهواتف المحمولة .. شركات السنترالات الأرضية .. شركات البترول .. الشركات العاملة فى مجال شبكات الكمبيوتر وربط الفروع وتأمين الشبكات ومجال الـ Voice Over IP .. تصميم Embedded Systems وإن كان مجال نادر بعض الشئ .. وغيرها ..

صعوبة الدراسة كغيرها من أقسام كليات الهندسة لكن فى مجال الاتصالات تحتاج إلى احتراف الرياضيات والإحصاء والتكامل والتفاضل بشكل أصفه بأنه هيستيرى .. فعلا أربع مجالات فى علم الرياضيات تحتاج لأن تكون "أستاذ" فيهم ..

الرواتب علمى علمك لأنى مازلت طالب ومصرى وأعيش فى مصر فلست أدرى ..

بالتوفيق ..


----------



## م_محمد توفيق (20 يناير 2010)

القسم دا صعب جدا بس لذيذ وممتع


----------



## بورامي (21 يناير 2010)

نا بالنسبه لي انا ادرس هندسه اتصالات في السعوديه 
هندسه الاتصالات من امتع الاقسام و اشوقها للتعلم وهي حديثه طبعا وتعتمد اعتماد كلي على التحديث 
اما بالنسبه للفيزيا والرياضيات والشبكات والكهرباء والاسلكي هذه اهم التخصصات التي لا بد من ان تلم بها

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس حتى النخاع (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....

طبعا لتوضيح لعض الأمور...لايوجد تخصص بجامعاتنا يسمى هندسة اتصالات أنما هو احدى أقسام الهندسة الكهربائية الأربعة (( أتصالات و قوى و ألكترونيات و تحكم)) أي تكون مهندس كهربائي قسم أتصالات مثلاً

أعلم أخي أنه لاتوجد شركة لاتحتاج مهندس اتصالات لأانه جوهر ترابط الأقسام ببعضها وجوهر ترابط الناس ببعضهم...

و أنا أعتبرها من أمتع التخصصات... ومن أحببها يجدها قمه بالسهوله والعكس صحيح...

والفرص للسعودي وغيره واحده ... على حسب الأجتهاد وأثبات الذات

تخصصات الهندسة الكهربائية أمثله لاحصر:
-شبكة التراسل(بالألياف البصريه أو بالمايكرويف)
-الراديو و تقنين الترددات.
- ال gsm. شبكة الجوال
-الهاتف الثابت وال dsl
-الشبكات (وهي قائمة على ال ip)
-شبكات الواي ماكس..

وغيرها الكثير...

تحياتي


----------



## kmkkmk (27 يناير 2010)

استفسار اذا تكرمتم 
عندي الارسال في بيتي معدوم (ارسال الجوال) كيف اقوي اشارة البث


----------



## ليان الامل (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم .حابة أعرف معلومات عامة لازم يعرفها كل مهندس اتصالات,لاني سنة ثالثة وحاسة حالي ما دخلت بعالم الهندسة.


----------



## ليان الامل (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم .حابة أعرف معلومات عامة لازم يعرفها كل مهندس اتصالات,لاني سنة ثالثة وحاسة حالي ما دخلت بعالم الهندسة.( ليان الامل)


----------



## humamemad (4 مارس 2010)

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييق


----------



## mahmoud atta (4 مارس 2010)

ممكن توضيح لكلام ( ليان الامل ) لأنى أخر سنة فى مدرسة الصناعات المتقدمة نظام الخمس سنوات بالسويس وأن شاء الله السنة القادمة 1 هندسة


----------



## mahmoud atta (4 مارس 2010)

عايز أتعرف على حد دخل الهندسة من الصناعات المتقدمة فى مصر


----------



## montaser yousef (18 أغسطس 2010)

انا ياجماعه بتخصص هندسة اتصالات السنه هاذي وما اعرف عنها شي احس اني ضايع ممكن تعرفوني عليها شوي..


----------



## bhnn (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------

